#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人...((卡吉卡

## 諾藍

作者 : 鳥山明...((是島還是鳥?...忘了...XD

猜漫畫名...

好像有點久的作品了...

----------


## 熾祈

七龍珠…（掩面奔
慢著，獸在哪？

----------


## 諾藍

> 七龍珠…（掩面奔
> 慢著，獸在哪？


.....((無言

差很多吧?...

不對!

獸在哪?...主角本身就是個獸人...!!...

如短期內猜不出來的話我會換一張照片...

會有更明顯的出現獸人...

((迷 : 你的短期是多久?...你很健忘可能會忘了換...或是根本就懶的換...!!

===============================================

再給個提示吧...

主角是狐獸人...

之後我要放的圖會有龍獸人...

((別為了要看龍獸人而都不猜黑...猜對我也會放的~!

----------


## sanari

鳥山明畫的短扁 卡吉卡
主角因為殺死狐狸被狐狸詛咒
必須要做100件好事,才能解除詛咒
不過在他做完最後一件好事變回人時
又被狐狸陷害...他又殺死狐狸被狐狸詛咒了XD

----------


## B平方

話說鳥山明畫的人都長的好像，常常認錯(炸

----------


## 諾藍

> 鳥山明畫的短扁 卡吉卡
> 主角因為殺死狐狸被狐狸詛咒
> 必須要做100件好事,才能解除詛咒
> 不過在他做完最後一件好事變回人時
> 又被狐狸陷害...他又殺死狐狸被狐狸詛咒了XD


不愧是版主...

真厲害...

((迷 : 最近7-11都有賣...

小的很喜歡這一篇...

不過版主大說錯了...

是拯救一千條生靈...

不是做一百件好事...

我會照約定丟個主角和龍獸人的合照上來的...

慢慢等吧...((很懶...不知道啥時才肯作...XD

----------


## sanari

> 不愧是版主...
> 
> 真厲害...
> 
> ((迷 : 最近7-11都有賣...
> 
> 小的很喜歡這一篇...
> 
> 不過版主大說錯了...
> ...


昨天就在100跟1000間做決擇了
反正那個主角是偽獸人...
故事內容大概記得
也沒必要再去多記其他細項了

----------


## 諾藍

> 昨天就在100跟1000間做決折了
> 反正那個主角是偽獸人...
> 故事內容大概記得
> 也沒必要再去多記其他細項了


喔喔~...

那我就別丟照片了...

不然到時被刪..."XD

((迷 : = =...懶就說罵...

----------

